# Question



## asummertyme (Nov 21, 2008)

I see that guests are able to post now in the hair section..has that always been like that? if there is a thread on this please send me too it...i am just curious...
thanks


----------



## dlewis (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Assummertyme

I wasn't able to post when I logged out.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 21, 2008)

There are a few forums where guests can post in...and the hair forum is one of them. 

I believe the Health forum is one of the other ones.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 21, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Hi Assummertyme
> 
> I wasn't able to post when I logged out.



I couldn't post when I logged out either.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 21, 2008)

hmm..i was on a thread in the hair section and i saw a person who posted under guest...iwas a bit shocked...i wonder how long thats been goin on...


----------



## LivingDoll (Nov 21, 2008)

was it a recent post? I thought that's what happened when a person revokes their account. All their old posts change to 'guest'...


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 21, 2008)

daephae said:


> was it a recent post? I thought that's what happened when a person revokes their account. All their old posts change to 'guest'...


 

yeah check the date of the post..it is probably old


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 22, 2008)

daephae said:


> was it a recent post? I thought that's what happened when a person revokes their account. All their old posts change to 'guest'...


 hmm...i didnt check the date on the post...it may have bery well been...


----------



## Allandra (Nov 22, 2008)

When you see the word 'guest' under someone's screen name, it usually means that they're no longer a paid member.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ Oh!! Ok, i was wondering to myself..i said maybe thats a new feature...lol...Thx!


----------

